# do they make strobe bulbs that twist in place of my reverse bulbs?



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

2005 chev 2500hd. You know the 1/4 twist that the connector makes when it goes in the light? Do they make strobe lights that use that same 1/4 turn connector? This would make them a direct replacement for the stock reverse light (except being hooked to a strobe power supply)

Thanks


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## John911 (Mar 7, 2006)

The only [legal] choice to replace an OEM bulb with a hide-a-way is Whelen's Halo(tm) concept - which only works for BTT bulb - and only in certain Crown Vic applications.

Nobody has offered a product to do what you seek.


----------



## oh8chevy2500 (Dec 7, 2008)

its actually highly illegal to do wat you are describing


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

How is it highly illegal to replace the reverse light with a strobe in the same hole? I still have reverse lights, they are just better lights mounted to the bumper, so no need for the reverse lights in the sockets.


----------



## oh8chevy2500 (Dec 7, 2008)

fight that with an insurance company... if you have your factory taillights without the reverse bulb due to strobe placement or any other reason and think its okay because you have "auxilary" reverse lights you're dead wrong ! you'll be at fault 100% time not only because you were in reverse but for defective equipment


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

OMGZ NO REVERSE LITES ES HI-LEE ILLEGAL CALL TEH PO-PO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1  

Relax people... with all the lights us folks add to their vehicles, factory signal, brake, reverse lights can become moot at times due to all the other brighter flashing lights. 

Technically there should be no red strobes [taillights] either, likely the same goes for white in the back (besides back-up function) for that matter.

IMAGE:
strobe lights consist of more than just the "bulb" or tube. A power pack is needed to provide the special current and pattern needed for strobes.

A kit like this is what you need for "strobes".
http://www.sirennet.com/90wstrobkitm.html

Cutting a 1" hole into your tail light housing is no big deal to mount a strobe bulb along with your backup-light bulb.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Hubjeep;896919 said:


> OMGZ NO REVERSE LITES ES HI-LEE ILLEGAL CALL TEH PO-PO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> Relax people... with all the lights us folks add to their vehicles, factory signal, brake, reverse lights can become moot at times due to all the other brighter flashing lights.
> 
> ...


Yes, I have a strobe kit with all the needed parts. But since the stock reverse lights are not needed I figured I'd ask to see if I could just use that hole that is there allready; if they made a bulb that would twist in that is.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

there is one......it fits the oval grommet bulbs....i bet it is same size...

the amber oval like this uses it..


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I just used some silicone when I installed mine and so far no problems.....as far as insurance, my truck was just looked over and the adjustor didnt question anything. I have 4x55 watt lights for my reverse + two led "turn/tail/running/backup" lights on my backrack....so yah I'm covered.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

EGLC;899207 said:


> II have 4x55 watt lights for my reverse + two led "turn/tail/running/backup" lights on my backrack....so yah I'm covered.


no your not....you need some more.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Dissociative;899240 said:


> no your not....you need some more.


HAHAHAHAH we'll talk next year hahaha hopefully I make payup payup payup this winter so I can fly you out man

srry for hijacking the thread... :waving:


----------

